# strong pulling



## leahisabella16 (13 February 2015)

Hi everyone! I could really do with as much advice as possible on this one.

I have a cob gelding rising 2 and over the past week or so he's figured out that he can pull, and hard. It's getting to the point now where he will just want to pull no matter which way you turn and there's just nothing I can do. Once he starts it's hard to get him to stop. And once he realises I'm losing my footing trying to get him to turn he'll decide to trot or canter off and then I'm really stuck!

This problem is just getting worse and I really need to resolve it now before it gets too bad! He went through a phase of not wanting to move at all and it didn't take him long to get him out of that but now he's just gone the complete opposite and it's dangerous for him and others. I knew this day would come I just secretly hoped it wouldn't 

Please, please can anyone offer any advice at all?

Thanks so much in advance x


----------



## debserofe (13 February 2015)

Sounds like he has learned to move you very well - I have a 17hh IDxTB who was pretty good at leading me until I learnt to lead him!!  Have a look at Buck Brannaman ground work and seek help from a good horsemanship instructor as this will only get worse, before it hopefully gets better!  It is resolveable as my boy (late cut, bolshy, yada, yada) can now be led in from the field (he has also been taught to put his head down so low that my 9 yr old granddaughter can halter him!) by anyone, whether they are young, old, fast, slow, experienced or novice!  I can also push a wheelbarrow, whilst leading any one of my horses, stop to pick something up and then carry on without any of them pulling on me.


----------



## Katie :) (14 February 2015)

I agree with debserofe, a good horemanship instructor will really help. He needs to learn to respect you a bit more and realise that you need space. Forcing him and yanking him like some people may do won't help (not suggesting you would). Make sure he respects you from the ground. With mine I bought a 10ft lead rope (or use a lunge) and taught him to follow me with a loose rope, rather than drag me around the yard for half an hour. I would take a deep breath and slowly give him that extra bit of rope (its a good idea to practice in an arena or decently sized enclosed place so you feel a bit more secure!) he may try to run with the rope but you ideally need to just remain calm, allow as much rope as you can to him but with enough that you still have enough to grip. Try then walking in a direction, allowing him to follow, if he gets jumpy or anything, just allow him that extra space (this helps with a jumpy horse who just gets a bit hot and tries to get away from you in all directions, like a horse I used to have! Not sure if this applies to yours?). If when you are leading him he just pulls ahead, wanting to walk on faster and gallop into the horizon: try to again, lead with a looser grip, and as soon as you realise he is starting to overtake you, get infront of him and forcefully with your weight stop him and make him take a few steps backwards and stand relaxed, then begin again and repeat until he realises that he has to follow you, not the other way round! When doing it if you keep a relaxed stance, with loose shoulders and no waving arms, it should help to relax and ease him. Also have a go at loose schooling where you set him loose with no tack or headcollar in the arena and teach him to react to your voice commands and body language, using join up to return him to you once you finish the session. I used this with a 17hh 'ex-lunatic', he now listens to me and only me and he will follow me a few feet behind with no headcollar or lead, totally relaxed and treating me as his leader. I now loose school and join-up either before or after most sessions I have in the arena. However, if you haven't loose schooled/join-up before it's a good idea to have a go with someone who has experience in it/a horsemanship professional. Don't expect any instant results, it can take a while for a horse, especially a young one to understand the concept of respect and relaxation. I hope this is helpful, sorry if you already knew all this, I wasn't sure


----------



## leahisabella16 (16 February 2015)

Thanks so much for your replies. I have been doing work in the school with him and it's so strange because he doesn't put a foot wrong in there and does everything asked of him and is actually very respectful. And same in his stable. It's just walking that seems to be his problem. Though I have just bought him one of those anti-pull halters and this morning he was a star. Maybe just realised he's not in control out in the open now? Fingers crossed that's stopped it!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 February 2015)

I was just going to suggest that you get a halter to use rather than trying to lead in a headcollar.  I stop my horses at various points on the way to the field for a rub/treat so that they are not expecting to just march on until they get to the gate and get used to listening for me asking them to do various things.  If he is still rushing a schooling whip held in front of the nose can be very useful.  It acts as a barrier and should not touch the horse.


----------

